# Pedal to Paris 2019



## Bhitucyclist (4 Sep 2019)

I am as ready as i can be. Checked into the hotel near Eltham place with my bike. 
Thanks to all the members who have patiently answered all my questions over the last few months and provided huge moral support. I will keep posting my journey here to share and make my cycling community part of my epic ride


----------



## Slick (4 Sep 2019)

Good luck, not that you'll need it and enjoy.


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2019)

hope you enjoy it , I will be following the thread


----------



## videoman (4 Sep 2019)

Is it a ride for The British Legion, if so two good friends are doing it as well starting tomorrow.


----------



## tom73 (4 Sep 2019)

good luck


----------



## StuAff (4 Sep 2019)

videoman said:


> Is it a ride for The British Legion, if so two good friends are doing it as well starting tomorrow.


Yes (did it myself a few years back).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Sep 2019)

Best of luck with your ride.


----------



## Shadow121 (5 Sep 2019)

Enjoy your trip, and keep safe, and the cycling will come through thick and thin.


----------



## aferris2 (5 Sep 2019)

Well done. Go out and enjoy it.


----------



## Jody (5 Sep 2019)

Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Sep 2019)

Bonne route!


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Sep 2019)

Have a great time.

Where is your luggage?


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Sep 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Have a great time.
> 
> Where is your luggage?


It's a supported ride. Luggage in the van. Win win!


----------



## sleuthey (5 Sep 2019)

@Bhitucyclist - how did you get on on day 1?


----------



## Bhitucyclist (5 Sep 2019)

Amazing day one. Found it very hard but the support of the group and friendly pushes by the ride captains made the day. Did cheat at the last hill to Dover. Got into the sweeper van and crossed the hill. 3 more to go. Got a hill at the beginning of the ride on day 2. Why cant hills be flattened !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Sep 2019)

Do you all ride as one group or are you split into different ones? Well done on your first day by the way.


----------



## Bhitucyclist (5 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Do you all ride as one group or are you split into different ones? Well done on your first day by the way.


All split into groups


----------



## Bhitucyclist (6 Sep 2019)

videoman said:


> Is it a ride for The British Legion, if so two good friends are doing it as well starting tomorrow.


Yes it is . Who are the frnds ? I will say hi to them


----------



## Bhitucyclist (6 Sep 2019)

sleuthey said:


> @Bhitucyclist - how did you get on on day 1?


I have uploaded another thread on day one it was amazing and challenging


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Sep 2019)

Onward!


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Sep 2019)

It looks like you have some nice weather to ride in. 

Keep the reports coming.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 Sep 2019)

Hooray! Well done.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 Sep 2019)

Fantastic! Keep on trucking.


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Sep 2019)

Well done and a big pat on the back from me.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Sep 2019)

Well done @Bhitucyclist! 
We are all waiting for day 2 now!


----------



## Bhitucyclist (11 Sep 2019)

Hi all its me again. Finally its done. 
Day 2 was actually harder than day 1 ... lots of hills and the wind was against us. 
Day 3 was the most enjoyable day. The distance started reducing and much less hilly. 
Day 4 was a bit nerve wrecking as it was tightly timed. The motorcycle outrides do a rolling road closure for us and we have to keep up to our slot of entering the Arc. 
I realised my training though it was helped on long hours on the saddle was completely inadequate for going up the hills. It was a struggle for me to go up the steep hills wo help from ride captains. 
But the bigger issue i had was coming downhill ... when the road ahead was a zigzag. I was completely freaked out as it was too fast for me ... i kept on braking and kept falling behind the groups . Just couldnt let go of my fears! Its a learning... i have to work on ... any tips ? Welcome


----------



## Bhitucyclist (11 Sep 2019)

Bhitucyclist said:


> Hi all its me again. Finally its done.
> Day 2 was actually harder than day 1 ... lots of hills and the wind was against us.
> Day 3 was the most enjoyable day. The distance started reducing and much less hilly.
> Day 4 was a bit nerve wrecking as it was tightly timed. The motorcycle outrides do a rolling road closure for us and we have to keep up to our slot of entering the Arc.
> ...


----------



## Slick (11 Sep 2019)

Bhitucyclist said:


> Hi all its me again. Finally its done.
> Day 2 was actually harder than day 1 ... lots of hills and the wind was against us.
> Day 3 was the most enjoyable day. The distance started reducing and much less hilly.
> Day 4 was a bit nerve wrecking as it was tightly timed. The motorcycle outrides do a rolling road closure for us and we have to keep up to our slot of entering the Arc.
> ...


Well done, great effort. I hope you had a blast. As for the down hill thing, just go at whatever speed you are comfortable with. There's no real need to be freaked out on a bike.


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Sep 2019)

Congratulations for making it, hopefully you really enjoyed yourself, at a minimum type 2 fun, where you enjoy yourself after the ride.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Sep 2019)

Well done. Reward yourself with your favourite treat. Twice! Or more.

Chapeau!


----------



## 13 rider (11 Sep 2019)

Well done


----------



## DCBassman (14 Sep 2019)

Great stuff, well done!


----------



## Nigelnightmare (14 Sep 2019)

Well done.

What's next?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Sep 2019)

Well done.


----------



## CXRAndy (15 Sep 2019)

Congratulations, well done, I expect you are jubilant


----------



## StuAff (15 Sep 2019)

Nice one! Congratulations.


----------

